# 1/8 inch thick glass to build a small aquarium?



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it possible to build a 5 or 10G with glass only 1/8th inch thick?
thanks.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't believe 1/8 inch will hold the water weight, but I will check with my husband to be sure. He has built a great many aquariums and also works for a manufacturer, so he would know for sure.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks... If it'll be too weak for a 5G, what about some small 2G tanks?
Might be neat to have 5-6 ember tetras in a little 2G cube.. dwarf sag could make a good background plant for a tank that small...


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

anyone have any luck finding anything about this? i have a ton of 1/8th inch glass and would like to build 3-5 small tanks 2-5g.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

just plugged it into a glass thickness calc:

max "cube" dimensions 38x38x38 cm with a safety factor of 2.5(whatever that means) = 14.27 gallons


----------

